# Haze's Gardens



## hazewarrior (Jul 1, 2007)

Hello all,

I haven't posted any pictures of my grow or previous grows so I thought I would do so. Most of my previous grows were lost when Overgrow was shut down but here are a couple of recent ones. All are indoor hydro systems. Mostly, NYCSD and Blueberry.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 1, 2007)

Nice man. Those buds look tastey  good job. i'd like to hear a smoke report.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 1, 2007)

B-e-a-u-tiful!


----------



## heroe (Jul 2, 2007)

wow nice... bud there .. wanna share lol? lol


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 2, 2007)

good work man...going to be some frosty ladies for sure.keep up the good work


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 2, 2007)

Gorgeous.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 2, 2007)

*Now that's a job well done bro. Now the only thing you have to do is get over here and share the goods. :hubba:  Great job mang.  *


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 2, 2007)

Well,
    I for one wouldn't mind doing that 
well, Congrats !!!

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jul 2, 2007)

yum yum give me some


----------



## hazewarrior (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks all.

It wasn't always like this. 7 years ago I was one of those guys who spend hundreds of dollars on genetics before I had even attempted a grow. It was very ugly the first couple years but I learned from my many mistakes. It's glad to know that all those years of trial and error can be appreciated by others. Thanks again.

_Haze_


----------

